# Potential Downtime for Forum



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*NOTICE to ALL Members!*

We will be replacing an SSD tomorrow at 4:00PM CST / 2:00PM PST that failed in our RAID setup on our server. It is possible that we will experience some minor downtime for a few minutes. Thanks for being patient with us.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

OH NOES! Whatever will I do w/o my beloved HTS for those few minutes......... :yikes:


----------

